# 15 new exceptional mice with pics. Tricoulor, rex, hairless!



## Apex

So it was a bittersweet day, I am so happy to have these new mice, but it is hard to be happy when I know the reason I have them is because someone else had to give them up because of unforeseen changes in her life.
I want to thank you Mousetress for driving these beauties all the way up to me and am glad you are able to visit your friend! These babies will have a great life with me and I hope I am able to continue improving these lines!

All groups are 1 male, 2 females. I didn't get a super good look at them before getting them settled. I will leave them alone tonight and maybe get individual pics tomorrow.

Black Tricolours









Blue Tricolours, the male is also rex <3









Yellow Tricolours, I believe with Satin as well









Yellow Splashed male, beautiful vibrant Orange Pied females, all Satin









And I just LOVE these guys!! Orange Texel male, BEW Texel female, and a Fuzzy Orange female!!









They were all put in trios for their trip here so I will be BUSY, expecting TEN litters in 3 weeks time! I couldn't be more excited!
Hopefully in a few months Moustress will be settled into a new, less stressful life and can take some babies back to continue breeding or at the very least enjoy as pets!


----------



## SarahC

Brilliant news that you can step in and carry on where moustress must temporarily stop.


----------



## Apex

Alright, this will be picture heavy so if you don't like pictures of spectacular mousies, LOOK AWAY! Haha!

First are the "coated" mice, two are super awesome fluffy Texels and one is a Fuzzy Hairless <3

1) "Peach Fuzz" - Yellow Satin Fuzzy- Doe

























2) "Coconut" - Bone Texel - Doe

















3) "Rascal" - Yellow Texel - Buck









Next is the Black/Fawn Tricolours. These 3 are the smallest but also the youngest.

4) "Skittles" - Odd-eyed Tricolour - Doe

























5) "Splat" - Tricolour - Doe

























6) "Rodney" - Tricolour - Buck

























Here are the Yellow Tricolours. Two are satin and unfortunately due to low light I gotta use the flash and so they get kind of bleached out looking..

7) "Halo" - Yellow Tricolour - Doe

















8) "Buttercup" - Yellow Satin Splashed - Doe

















9) "Mr. Gold" - Yellow Satin Tricolour - Buck









I love this group, two super awesome Red Banded and Moustress will have to confirm but I think the other girl is Yellow Tri? THE EARS <3<3

10) "Daffodil" - Yellow Satin Tricolour - Doe

















11) "Daisy" - Red Satin Banded - Doe









12) "Dandelion" - Red Satin Banded - Buck

























Last but definitely not least! The Blue Tris / Splashes! Two are also rex.

13) "Lily" - Blue Splash - Doe

























14) "Karmyn" - Blue Tricolour Rex - Doe

















15) "Castle" - Blue Odd-eyed Tricolour Rex - Buck

























Phew! That took a long time!! Please leave any and all thoughts! Good or bad, I would like help in deciding where to take these beautiful lines. How they are grouped in photos are the breeding trios they're currently in.
What is the best way to go about increasing the contrast in the Yellow Tris? Moustress recommended adding Brindle to them. I beleive right now I have a young (baby) brindle buck in one of my own litters so I may use him. He isn't yellow based though.
Other than that I want to increase the white in the Blue Tris, and work on getting more of the Texels and Fuzzies <3

Thanks for viewing!!


----------



## moustress

Nice pix. I like the one from behind Peachfuzz's that show the rows of thin fine fur.

It's just a little weird to see 'my' mousies in someone else's post.


----------



## Apex

Yea, that's a really neat pic !
I hope you don't mind the names, I didn't know if they had any when I got them!


----------



## moustress

Only the ones I've used for breeding, and the ones I handle a lot get named. Handing generally means it got nursed through some injury or illness, and I get attached to those. I still have one of my special cuddlebuddies back in Mpls. You got the other one that you named Castle. He's a sweetie who likes to play peekaboo while I openings for him between my fingers, and I hold him with my hands closed, opposite directions, and where ever he touches his nose, near or on a finger, I give him an opening. Then when he pulls his snout back in I close it and do it over and over, and over. Coconut is his auntie.

The other cuddlebuddy is his father, who would be splashed except for just a tiny bit of white o the belly and a little blaze on his forehead, Bud. The mousies from the mousetrain included my first healthy curly meeces, and they all have nice calm dispositions. I think Coconut is a fine name for that sumptuous little lady.


----------



## Emilie

Love coconut, She looks amazing!


----------



## Apex

Yes, I have to say Coconut is already a favourite for me!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Love the yellow/red trios! I love the names im more a "human name" pet owner. But if I had a hairless mouse (which I wouldn't but still...) I would probably name it fluffy!!! I currently have Leo, Benji, Georgia, Luna and Gaia.


----------



## moustress

Thinking about that orange log haired curly buck, it occurred to me that, since that line does incorporate splashed into itself, maybe the fuzzy hairless gene is causing a partial reversion, and thus the patches are not a sign of illness. As far as I know, that genotype is unpredictable. He certainly doesn't look sick.

Peachfuzz has gone through a number of changes as far as the location and sparseness of her hair; could this be what's happening?

Their father, Teddy, looked lke a longhaired rex, then his hair started to wrap itself up into little balls with bare skin visible around it.

Another mousie mystery for me to read about and ponder.


----------



## krazykritterz

I wish we had Tri colors are satins in my area but we don't. ..the onlything we have thats different ia Longhaire mice


----------



## PiaLouise

Those pics were amazing! well done for helping out a friend and on acquiring some lovely new mices.


----------



## moustress

I still miss the furry little freaks. Expecialy the one you named Coconut. I'm planning to visit Winnipeg again next month. It'll be interesting to see what has happened. And you know I' am making a larger swing through the Midwest and Midsouth to rehome the rest of them. I am going to miss having then, but I need to get free and wander for about a month or two. I love being welcomed and having my meee welcomed by so many other breeders. And I found a friend to keep the kitties together until I get situated again. I can't wait to meet the other breeders. I'm excited about my upcoming trip.


----------



## Apex

Well so far I have had a couple tri litters and a couple blue tri litters. BUT the yellow satins and hairless/texels have not produced for me  I have changed up pairs so they are now with proven mates so I'm hoping!


----------



## moustress

When do I get to see pix of the new babies?


----------



## Apex

Such a pain to go through tinypic to upload, then copy/paste here... Is there an easier way?
















This one sitting on the food dish is my new tricolour buck. I love his markings!








and these two pretties are rex does. They were out of the yellow tri group but they failed to reporoduce any actual yellows.. Whats going on there??


----------



## Apex

Hard to see her cream markings in this pic but this little blue tri is one of my favorite does!


----------



## moustress

Oh, yeah, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!

I hung on to just one mousie, and it's these guys great grampa. Bud is such a good stud, and afine cuddlebuddy too.

Thank you so much for the pix. 

I'm thinking about your question re the recessive yellow producing blue.


----------



## moustress

It's so good to look back and see the pictures of the mousies I sent to Apex. I still adore meeces; maybe someday, like when I get a real apartment with a separate room jfor the mousery.


----------



## justin032188

really enjoy those black tri color mice.

nice.


----------

